# [SOLVED] I can't maximize RAM (4GB Installed, 2.75GB shows)



## MR. NICE GUY (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi there, and thanks for your help ahead of time. I was running 64-bit Windows XP, and even 64-bit Vista for sometime, and never had any problems reading all of the memory (6GB with the 64-bit operating systems). But I ran into too many problems with drivers and software that I decided to switch back to 32-bit Windows XP Pro SP3 (until Windows 7 comes out).

The problem is, I currently have 4GB of RAM (two chips) but when I go to "system properties" under My Computer, it lists only 2.75 GB of RAM. I was under the impression 32-bit systems could handle up to 4GB of RAM. I just want to be able to utilize all 4GB. My system is as follows:

-XFX nForce 680i LT SLI motherboard

-Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 at 2.40 GHz

-4GB DDR2 RAM (two 2GB chips running at 800MHz)

-GeForce 9600 GT 512MB GDDR3 graphics card

-solid 600watt power supply and proper cooling

I get the feeling that the video card may be drawing a lot of power or RAM from the system and I am 95% sure the RAM is not damaged, as only yesterday all 4GB would show up on my 64-bit version before I reformatted. Also before I reformatted, I cleared the CMOS, if you believe that may affect anything. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: I can't maximize RAM (4GB Installed, 2.75GB shows)*

Answered in this thread> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/only-reading-2-75gb-ram-when-4gb-ram-installed-ddr2-358239.html


----------

